# Anyone in the Boston Area?



## Roland (Jun 4, 2002)

I will be in the Boston area myself for a few days and was wondering if there were any schools, private clubs, or practioners out there? 
 I will be there from wednesday the 5th until the 10th of June!
Send me a private mesage if you like, or better yet, post your info here if you live or train around there!!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2002)

Where outside of Toronto and Moscow can one study Systema?


----------



## Arthur (Aug 26, 2002)

Well it looks like I'm a yearor so late in finding this board:-( a friend just told me about it.

I saw this thread and thought what the heck.

I teach Systema (RMA) in Boston. Our school is Systema: New England 

Arthur Sennott


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 26, 2002)

Welcome aboard.   Better late than never I always say.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 26, 2002)

Hiya Arther.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi Arthur, and welcome aboard.
  I was looking at yr web site and had a couple of problems (could have been just th computer at work I was useing):
1st   I could not find the address of the school.. I may have just missed it
2nd   The "contact us" did not work 

  other than that nice site
Shadow:asian:


----------



## Arthur (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome guys. I just found out about this site last nite. Cool board. I have some reading to do.

Concerning my web site. The address is on the page with the schedule. 20 Rugg Rd. Allston, MA

I just tested the contact link, at it popped up a email box just fine. It might be a browser specific or email client problem. If you email what your running, I'll try to test it with those apps. thanks for the heqads up and feedback.

Arthur


----------



## Roland (Aug 26, 2002)

How long have you been teaching?
Where and when did you first hear of Systema?
How far from Boston are you? Is is a small suburb?

Sorry for all the questions, just curious!

Glad to have you here!


----------



## Arthur (Aug 27, 2002)

>How long have you been teaching?

Teaching  martial arts in general, about twenty years Systema only around 3.

>Where and when did you first hear of Systema?

I first came across Systema while searching the web for articles on my Kali teacher (Tom Sotis). I found a knife throwing website that had 2 interviews about knife throwing. One was with Tom, the other was with Vladimir. I read them both. Both interviews were interesting, thought he opinions pretty far apart. I found a lot of the things Vladimir said to be very interesting. He had a lot of simple common sense answers that were in opposition to the common wisdom (ooh, I like that phrase copyrighted by me;-) .

I was interested in seeing his stuff, but he was in Canada, I was in the USA, and I didnt know he had video tapes (other than the knife throwing one).

A while later, I got a direct mail from TRS (heck who hasnt). It was for the Russian Mega Fighting pacakage. Id never bought anything from direct mail advertising before, but I thought, hey a Sambo tape always wanted one hmm Oleg Taktarov I remember him in the first UFC might be interesting to see what he teaches. Oh and this name Vasiliev hmmm I think thats the guy on the knife throwing page. Whats this a guaranteed money back deal hmmm.  What the heck.

So I ordered the tapes. When I popped in the Vladimir tape, I was awe struck. The approach and the blend was what Id always sort of pictured a martial art shoul really look like. It was my dream art, up on the screen. IMO, there was a also a sort of genius to how it was constructed and taught. I just knew then it was the right thing for me.

I went to TRS, ordered the other Vladimir tapes they had. I started playing with the material, and liked it a lot. I started scouring the internet for his name and found his website. Lo and behold a bunch more tapes I didnt know about. I immediately called up and ordered the rest of them. Before they even arrived, I started planning a trip to Toronto. I pretty much knew I was going to stop teaching the other stuff I taught and just start over with this stuff.

The experience in Toronto was amazing. Better than anything Id hoped for. The one question I still had in my mind on my way up to Toronto, was yeah, but how good can the students get. That question was answered within the first few minutes of arriving at Vladimirs school. I was amazed at the skill level of the average student. Just fantastic.

Then my life just sort of got obsessed with finding ways to get more training time with Vadimir;-) 

How far from Boston are you? Is is a small suburb?

Allston is actually part of Boston. Its where all the students, musicians and artists are. Along with Brighton, its the western most part of Boston. 

I may have been long winded. Whoops.

>Glad to have you here!
Thanks

Arthur


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 27, 2002)

Great story Arthur, here's how my instructor came to Systema.

He was training with a guy named Al McKlukie and Al was teaching him Systema only he didn't tell him he was. I think my instructor was there for some Filipino knife training and got Systema instead. Anyways, when Al finally told him he was teaching him Systema and not filipino stuff he said "who cares, this stuff is great". From that point on he's been hooked on it. To relate some of the student aspect of it, a couple of the people that have been with him for a while are getting pretty good at and gives me something to shoot for.


:asian:


----------



## NoSuchChick (Aug 27, 2002)

Wow.... I just found this board too.  Excellent stuff!

I'm here in Boston with Arthur.  If you're in the area, stop by and visit us!

Jennifer


----------



## Roland (Aug 27, 2002)

Not long winded, just a good post!

How often have you been up to Canada?

I was up in Revere not too long ago, too bad did not know you then, next time!


----------



## Roland (Aug 27, 2002)

Al is a good guy, I liked him when I met him last year!

Martin Wheeler told me that that is pretty much how he got into Systema, through Al, in the same way.
Too funny.


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoSuchChick _
> *Wow.... I just found this board too.  Excellent stuff!
> I'm here in Boston with Arthur.  If you're in the area, stop by and visit us!
> Jennifer *



About time you guys showed up. I have been holding the fort down here all by my lonesome.


----------



## Arthur (Aug 29, 2002)

Well, thansk Roland.

Gou you should have told us about this place. I like it. Lots of different stuff to read. Very cool.

I met Al really briefly at the Mikhail seminar in Denver 2-3 years ago. Seemed like a real nice guy. I also seem to remember him making some good posts on the Eskrima digest, back when I used to subscribe.

Arthur


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 29, 2002)

You should have told them about this place, seeing how your holding down the place by yourself  



:asian: 
















Chill big dog, I'm just messin round


----------



## Roland (Aug 29, 2002)

Keeping this 'all to your self'.
No one here but lonely you.


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arthur _
> *Gou you should have told us about this place. I like it. Lots of different stuff to read. Very cool.*



I would have but I have been taking your advice and been drunk most of the time since.
:rofl: 

Actually I remember when this board started. I was like one of the few guys here. I kept the Kenpo section alive. Then I pretty much started the russian martial arts section.

As far as I am concerned you all owe me a case of beer.


----------



## Roland (Aug 30, 2002)

But I think there might be one or two of us here who deseerve equal credit for this section of Martial Talk.

I think I might have been the first to suggest a Systema forum of its own! Kaith? What are your thoughts here?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2002)

I'm just happy another sections taking off and getting some real good traffic. 

(Which is the PC way of saying, I don't honestly remember)


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 30, 2002)

I have to give ya that one, you were one of the first if not the first to bring up Systema and talk about in the General section, thanks (ya rummie) :rofl: 



:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Actually I remember when this board started. I was like one of the few guys here. I kept the Kenpo section alive. Then I pretty much started the russian martial arts section.*



This is correct. *GouRonin* was the third MartialTalk member, was an early proponent of the Kenpo forum, and was the main poster here for some while--in fact, knowing that he was studying Systema was one of the reasons we added this section, in addition to the usual hope that If you build it, they will come.



> *
> As far as I am concerned you all owe me a case of beer. *



This I am unable to verify.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *(Which is the PC way of saying, I don't honestly remember)  *



Someone mentioned it in General I believe but I don't recall who it was. I think I was the one amongst the mods. who was agitating for it but it had been suggested by a member(s) before.

I think that *Roland* is absolutely correct that there are a number of people who have kept the Russian Martial Arts forum active. We appreciate it! It's been interetesting to me--Mr. Arnold was kind enough to demonstrate some Systema to (on) me but I don't know nearly enough about it or R.O.S.S. Reading posts here, and the links that have been provided here or to me in e-mail, has been educational.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *This I am unable to verify.*



D@mn...I was hoping that one would sneak by unnoticed.

Gou Ronin
- Visonary
- Prophet
- Extrordinary human being


----------



## Arthur (Aug 30, 2002)

Well Gou if you were busy drinking and all, I guess I can't fault you.

Though you are having a bit of the old dyslexia... it obviously YOU who owe me a case of beer

Arthur


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arthur _
> *Well Gou if you were busy drinking and all, I guess I can't fault you.*



I was only following orders.



> _Originally posted by Arthur _
> *Though you are having a bit of the old dyslexia... it obviously YOU who owe me a case of beer
> Arthur *



I'll bring two. One for you and one for me.


----------



## NoSuchChick (Aug 30, 2002)

Oh, by the way Gou,... I'm with Arthur... better make it 3!  

Jennifer


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 31, 2002)

You really know how to gang up on a guy dontcha?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 2, 2002)

> I think my instructor was there for some Filipino knife training and got Systema instead


 

   Can you tell us what you feel the differences are between the two?

  Shadow:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 3, 2002)

> Can you tell us what you feel the differences are between the two?




I couldn't no, I've never done any Filipino stuff and I haven't been doing Systema long enough yet either.


:asian:


----------

